
Flight teams prepare for LISA Pathfinder liftoff - ohjeez
http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Operations/Flight_teams_prepare_for_LISA_Pathfinder_liftoff
======
Simorgh
good luck to the team.

the mission website states that one of the aims is to measure gravitation
waves. I would love to see the data. NASA open sources a lot of space data.
Here's to hoping ESA does so too for this mission.

[http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Space_Science/LISA_Pathfin...](http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Space_Science/LISA_Pathfinder_overview)

